# New organic fertilizer



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Anyone know anything about this organic fertilizer? Some guy on you tube named Doc ( anyone heard of him) recommends this over Milo.


----------



## LawnNeighborSam (Aug 14, 2018)

I thought it was no longer allowed to call any fertilizers organic? And I've heard of the doc, but that's about it


----------



## JohnP (Oct 24, 2017)

And people called Milo expensive.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@BC7269 asked about this same product today. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6093

It is expensive($1.32/lb) for soybean protein meal. You could buy a bag of corn meal at kroger/walmart/any supermarket (flour section).


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Ok it is expensive for a grain like soybean meal. It's funny the claims they make. They make it seem like it's a miracle fertilizer for your lawn. Figures .......


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

LawnNeighborSam said:


> I thought it was no longer allowed to call any fertilizers organic? And I've heard of the doc, but that's about it


Nah, it's just that products like Milorganite are made from sewage sludge and they have no control over the exact content, things like flushed meds, heavy metals and who knows what else so they cannot guarantee the purity. Other organic fertilizers, using things like soybean meal, CAN show that each and every bag is clear of any non-organic compound and thus get approval to call it Organic.

We still tend to refer to ferts like Milo as organic, even if they can't claim they are, because of this issue. Organic type fertilizers have to be broken down by the soil bacteria FIRST, who then release the things that the grass wants, such as nitrogen. You can't burn your lawn with organics, but you can bury it! :mrgreen:

Chemical ferts bypass the bacteria and dumps the ready to go nutrients directly into the soil. Too much is a bad thing and can damage the lawn and it's also not that great for the soil bacteria, but it does green up a lawn quickly when done correctly. Some turf suppliers such as Grigg, offer a combination product that has both organic and synthetic elements. This allows you to apply it when it's too cool for organics and still get that pure N hit for quick green up in the spring and when the temps come up, the bacteria wake up and start breaking down the organic portion, making it an extended feeding.

Having a healthy soil teeming with bacteria, worms and the like will promote a healthy lawn, and golf courses are only all too keen to have that as nobody wants to golf on brown grass. Synthetic ferts have their place, just as the Organic ones. Using both lets you take advantage of each ferts unique features.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

Andersons makes good products, so I'm sure this is a great fertilizer, that said, the price is insanity. There are much cheaper versions of this out there.

For one, you can probably find a local place that carries Andersons that'll sell it much cheaper, it's heavily upcharged on Amazon.

Secondly, if you want something you can ship cheap to your house that's organic and non-biosolid, Ringer Lawn Restore ($35/25LB bag) or Purely Organic Lawn Food ($18/25LB bag) are cheaper and basically the same product. All they're missing is the amino acids, which can be applied through any number of foliar liquids for much cheaper anyway.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Is it just me or does it raise an eyebrow when we have people on youtube that try to push these products down your throats. It makes me not want to watch thier videos anymore.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Is it just me or does it raise an eyebrow when we have people on youtube that try to push these products down your throats. It makes me not want to watch thier videos anymore.


It depends on the person tbh? Doc 'kind' of rubs me the wrong way with his sales pitches. As they're kind of "screw every other product you've ever heard of, the product I'm selling is the best one. We had to spend hours of time on the phone with the company to bring you this extremely specialty product only sold to pros". So yeah, that I find a tad annoying as it's mostly bs, as plenty of local garden centers and turf management places sell to homeowners and carry things like Andersons and at cheaper prices than his Amazon listings.

Where as guys like... Allyn, Pete, etc. are more in the realm of like "Here's a product I use, I sell it on my website if you want to use it, really up to you". This I don't mind so much. That's not to say people don't go insane and buy up every product they mention in a video. But I don't feel like either of them really 'pushes' the products they sell on anyone in the same way that Doc does.

I don't have a problem with them making money off their channels, that's 90% of the reason to start a Youtube channel. I just don't like the snake oil salesman style of "YOU CAN'T GET THIS ANYWHERE ELSE, IT'S SUPER SPECIAL JUST FOR YOU!". Especially when it's not even the truth.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

@Khy yes some do it a little different than others. Doc is very opinionated its his way or no way. As far as the others they do it a little more suttle. They will put it on thier lawns and spend the time to show you them mixing and spraying it, then telling you how good it is. They spend less time teaching and showing new products. I know they have to sell it cause you can only get it on youtube. It is what it is I still watch them just skip or fast forward when I want lol.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Is it getting late in the season to use a product like this or is there time? Purely organic lawn food seems more cost effective.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Its all about the all mighty dollar, if a company will send them a product for free they will say its the best out there. Not all are that way but the majority are. They will sport the hat of the last guy that gave them something for free, and then try to sell you the hat. With that said i have learned a lot from some of them. My opinion will not be shared by everyone, but thats okay as yours may be different.


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

JDgreen18 said:


> Is it just me or does it raise an eyebrow when we have people on youtube that try to push these products down your throats. It makes me not want to watch thier videos anymore.


I stopped watching his videos after realizing his channel is like a subtle informercial.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

iowa jim said:


> Its all about the all mighty dollar, if a company will send them a product for free they will say its the best out there. Not all are that way but the majority are. They will sport the hat of the last guy that gave them something for free, and then try to sell you the hat. With that said i have learned a lot from some of them. My opinion will not be shared by everyone, but thats okay as yours may be different.


Eh, I'd disagree with this as a blanket statement. For example LCN really was recommending more or less the exact same products as he does now long before he was sponsored. He always loved his Toro mowers, Milo, etc. long before he had enough of a following to net profit out of his love for those products. In that regard I take his opinion on those as genuine.

The only real thing I'd say that the community at large has pushed hard seemingly blind, is the N-Ext products. That said, having used them myself, I'd say that they do without question have an effect on my soil and turf. That said, it's very tough to showcase just how much difference they make.

I know Pete Denny was using his own humic blend that his company would soak, strain and spray on their own prior to the N-Ext products coming out, at which point he switched to using them as it was cheaper than making his own.

Doc on the other hand is CLEARLY sponsored by Anderson's and had never touched their products prior to a few months ago when he swung the Humic DG deal as none of his older content mentions him using it or anything like it.


----------

